# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hoge bloeddruk en diep andemen

## Toja

heeft ..diep ademen.. effect om de bloeddruk wat te verminderen , als de bloeddruk te hoog is


of is dit een grote fabel?

----------

